# The Return Of The LazyDog Jam / 28.02.09 BS



## Son (7. Januar 2009)

am 28.02.2009 heißt es wieder "einen LazyHotdog bitte"
Location: Walhalla Skatehalle Braunschweig
Time: 12 o'clock
Music: Surprise
Action: best rail & beerrace
LazyHotDogs
Party am Abend


----------



## Son (17. Februar 2009)

endlich mal die endgültigen flyer , sieht leider etwas ausgeblichen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. Februar 2009)

Bist du das da mit dem Eispick?


----------



## _coco_ (17. Februar 2009)

yeah geil
wünsch euch viel spass, wollte kommen aber muss leider arbeiten.
zeigt dann ma bilder her


----------



## holmar (17. Februar 2009)

bearrace klingt gut. gibts da offizielle wettkampfregel?


----------



## Son (17. Februar 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Bist du das da mit dem Eispick?



ich mag zwar eis, aber picken tu ich dann doch nicht



holmar schrieb:


> bearrace klingt gut. gibts da offizielle wettkampfregel?


mal schauen


----------



## Son (2. März 2009)

http://freedombmx.de/video.php?id=16235


----------

